

Hbase - Open source alternative to Google's Big Table - iamelgringo
http://wiki.apache.org/lucene-hadoop/Hbase

======
neilk
"alternative"? Like outsiders have the choice of using BigTable?

------
ashu
Fascinating! Just what I had been hoping for ever since the Bigtable paper
came out... It remains to be seen if the system will perform as advertised in
real deployments.

------
davidw
Yahoo is seriously pushing a lot of open source stuff these days. Interesting,
and very positive.

------
marcus
I can't wait to have an excuse/time to play with this and hadoop.

